# small baseboard against tapered edge



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The tapered edge is about 2-5/8" and standard base is 3-1/4" , both should be off the floor approx. 1/2", so it shouldn't matter. If you go with a narrower base, you should fill the taper or you will be able to see the transition at the taper. When finishing for a grid ceiling I usually fill the taper at the top for just that reason so I can keep the wall mold as high as possible without the taper showing. Any crown mold over 2-3/4" will cover. Smaller, and it will need to be filled.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks BJB - just thinking - even if I used a taller baseboard what would happen if I shoot nails into the tapered area - the board would cover, but would it pull the bottom into the taper - at the same time leaving a bit of a gab along the top edge of the baseboard? 

I got a feeling I have a bit more work to do


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as the top of the base is above the taper, you won't have a problem. The top needs to be caulked anyway if you're painting. I have never had to fill the bottom taper that I can recall (I do trim also).


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks bjb - appreciate the advice...


----------

